# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance x4 pro



## freistiler (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer deutschen Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X4 Pro, kann mir da jemand helfen?

Wäre super danke schon mal.


Gruß
Dirk


----------

